# Bahnsen biography



## polemic_turtle (Nov 12, 2006)

Is anyone working on a bio on Dr. Bahnsen? I don't know of any currently available, so I thought I'd ask what we have in that area so far.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2006)

The only things available at the moment are a few essays by David Bahnsen (which are phenomenal), a tribute by Doug jones, and some other stuff. I will try to find the links for you.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Nov 22, 2006)

link

The article "Living with Greg Bahnsen Now: Reflections ten years after his passing" was highly convicting to me. Good stuff.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 22, 2006)

That link still works? It was down a while back, that's why I was slow getting back to you. Anyway, Jack Sawyer is my pastor.

Yeah, I got emotional the first time I read those links.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Nov 22, 2006)

I found it by Googling. Nice to see he has a website; I'm interested in people's accounts of the men I love and Dr. Bahnsen is one of those men.

I've recently purchased around 200 of his lectures and have quickly learned to love the man who studied so hard to bless the church of Jesus Christ. I can't detect any snobbery in him, even though he knew so much. I'm so ignorant AND proud in comparison to him that I'm convicted that I need to set to work with an effort. Bless the Lord for the men He gives.

Edit: I just read the Sawyer letter and it brought tears to my eyes as well. Oh, how wrenching to hear his voice for the last time in that way!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 22, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> I found it by Googling. Nice to see he has a website; I'm interested in people's accounts of the men I love and Dr. Bahnsen is one of those men.



I have a few issues with his some but David is to be commended for reproducing those articles. Have you read the ones by Doug Jones and David Hagopian? They are hilarious and awesome. Bahnsen wore a maroon suit to the Stein debate!



> I've recently purchased around 200 of his lectures and have quickly learned to love the man who studied so hard to bless the church of Jesus Christ. I can't detect any snobbery in him, even though he knew so much. I'm so ignorant AND proud in comparison to him that I'm convicted that I need to set to work with an effort. Bless the Lord for the men He gives.



For the first few years he was kind of aggressive, but toned down as the years wore on. I will PM you for your email address. I have a lot of pdfs, word articles, and other stuff that are hard to find.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 22, 2006)

this link is great. has a number of testimonials in it.
Bahnsen link 



> It was the mid-eighties, and color was in, so we were proud that Bahnsen entered that night wearing his new, supercool, wine-colored, velvet jacket. The debate took place in one of those amphitheatre-style science classrooms, and the audience looked down on Bahnsen and Stein from above. We were undergraduates so all sorts of things excited us – that jacket, the crowd of about 300, and John Frame (from Westminster Seminary in California) sitting back there with some of his apologetics students.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Nov 22, 2006)

Great stuff, that.


----------

